# iPhone 6 Plus - No audible alert



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

In early June my app stopped making audible alerts while in the background. Bluetooth is not on, headphones and USB not connected, mute switch is off, volume is up. I've uninstalled, rebooted and reinstalled the app with no success. I've seen others with the same issue, has anyone found a solution? I keep the app up as much as possible and try to not look away when it's running in the background but this isn't always a viable solution.


----------



## 2Uber (Jul 10, 2015)

The only thing that seems to work for me is restarting my phone. But you probably already tried that


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

2Uber said:


> The only thing that seems to work for me is restarting my phone. But you probably already tried that


Yeah, tried that. Thanks though.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

same issue on my 6, it will only be audible in the foreground, which sucks because if i look away for 10 seconds i have missed pings.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> In early June my app stopped making audible alerts while in the background. Bluetooth is not on, headphones and USB not connected, mute switch is off, volume is up. I've uninstalled, rebooted and reinstalled the app with no success. I've seen others with the same issue, has anyone found a solution? I keep the app up as much as possible and try to not look away when it's running in the background but this isn't always a viable solution.


This happens to me from time to time on my Uber Iphone 4, I just reboot and it solves the problem. 
This is why I prefer to use an Uber phone, so that if and when it doesn't work right, I can take it in for a new one.

You are definitely going to miss calls. When I started, I didn't realize there was an alert and that my phone's ringer was set to off. I recall getting 85% acceptance rates, and I complained because my memory says I was accepting all trips. Well, I was not seeing trips offered, and it explained a few times I was sent off line ( which happens after turning down two trips successively ).


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Actually the app goes offline after you miss/ignore 3 pings in a row. And same for me, re the audio. If I turn bluetooth off, then it works. As soon as I turn bluetooth back on, the phone and the car and the Uber app dont play well at all and everything goes into whisper mode. I simply put my Apple headphones into the phone so I can talk to the rider if need be and run around with bluetooth off permanently.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, I always turn off wi-fi & Bluetooth. My audio settings are all what they should be, just no alert sounds in background. I've thought about resetting all settings, I'm not sure what it all resets and how much of a pain that would be. Also thought about a hard reset of the phone when I have time.


----------

